# Status of I2C (aka IIC) framework?



## darwimy (Mar 28, 2011)

Is the iicbus(4) (I2C) framework still used in FreeBSD? The only general purpose interfaces I see are lpbb (parallel port, which is not available on new PCs) and pcf (for ISA cards?).

There seem to be e.g. no USB<->I2C devices available. I would like to use something as i2c-tiny-usb but there exists no driver for it (except the usual Linux one).

I read a lot of kernel sources for iicbus and friends to get a rough understanding of how things work, but writing a kernel module using USB is not well documented.


----------



## aragon (Mar 29, 2011)

darwimy said:
			
		

> I read a lot of kernel sources for iicbus and friends to get a rough understanding of how things work, but writing a kernel module using USB is not well documented.


If you're really serious about writing a driver, maybe Hans Peter Selasky (hps@) can help you.  He's the developer and maintainer of the current USB stack in FreeBSD 8.


----------

